# 6mm / .284



## Turbine Doctor (Dec 15, 2007)

Does any one here shoot the 6mm / .284. I have a friend that has one and is getting started reloading for it and would like input form people that have one. I shoot the 6mm so I can only give basic advise about reloading and not detailed about this caliber. :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Your best bet would be to also ask on 6mmbr.com and nationalmatch.com.


----------

